# Can I get a job with my driving record?



## snowyicestorm (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,
I want to be an EMT. Before I can make the decision to start EMT school I need to know if I can be hired with my driving record. Here is a summary of my driving record:
When I was 16 I wrecked and totaled my car.
When I was 22 I wrecked and totaled another car, my license was suspended
When I was 23 I got a speeding ticket for going 115 in a 65 on the highway
And finally, I have had a few other speeding tickets going 5-10 miles over the limit.
Since then I have changed my horrible driving habits. I have not been in any trouble for about three or four years now.
Do I stand a chance of ever getting hired as a Paramedic? Would anyone ever hire me as a non-driver? Should I reconsider joining an EMT school?
Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2014)

Most places only look back 3-4 years, so you might be ok. You might wanna call around to your local services and just ask, without saying who you are, what their driving requirements are.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, that's... awful.

Anyway, I've only heard of one private company that assigns people as drivers/Pt attendees in a way that you could skip by as only an attendee. Perhaps there is more, but the profession usually results in your driving a truck at some point. 

That said, I believe you can talk with a judge to get those marks removed or "forgiven" or some legal jargon. Maybe not the wrecks, but perhaps some of the not-Fast-and-Furious tickets. Worth looking into. 

Keep in mind, EMTs and Paramedics are hired in other places that do not require driving or a driving record, such as EDs.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 25, 2014)

This needs to be a sticky thread.

Speaking generically, records of repeated offenses would trigger my spider sense about having common sense and capacity to take feedback and learn. You sound ok.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 25, 2014)

Agencies will look back anywhere from 3-10 years, it all depends on their insurance company for their vehicles. They might love you and want to hire you despite your past but if the insurance company says no it doesn't matter. 

I'd bet if you went 5+ years without any citations whatsoever you'd probably be alright, don't get anymore though. If you have a criminal record in combination with the above you might be stuck. Also the 115 in a 65 was that a reckless driving/operation of a vehicle? If it was you might be stuck as well as some agencies view any reckless or negligent vehicle operation as an automatic disqualified.

Some places will hire attendant only employees. I know there are a few in Southern California, don't know which ones though. Also I know EMSA in OKC will hire non-driver medics but I'm not sure if it's something that'd be permanent. You'd have a better shot as an attendant only as a Paramedic but that could be a huge waste of time if you couldn't get a job after school.


----------



## snowyicestorm (Apr 25, 2014)

The 115 in a 65 was just a speeding ticket, but the wreck I had when I was 23 was called wreckless driving. 
Thanks for all the help to everyone that has replied.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 26, 2014)

snowyicestorm said:


> The 115 in a 65 was just a speeding ticket, but the wreck I had when I was 23 was called wreckless driving.
> Thanks for all the help to everyone that has replied.



_"115 is just a speeding ticket"_. OK, one point off my "you're ok" meter. :rofl:

NO one saw it coming when they had an accident that put them into my ambulance. And 115 mph means the human nervous system will not respond in time to most stimuli to save you or the innocent other people around you.

OK, hie thee hence and sin no more.


----------



## snowyicestorm (Apr 26, 2014)

I am saying that it was classified by the cops/DMV as a speeding ticket. It was not called wreckless driving by them.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

How can 155 mph be anything but reckless other than on the Bonneville salt flats?

But I get your point, it's about classification and getting a job. Don't volunteer info they don't ask for and answer minimally but honestly when they do.

Works with future father-in-laws too.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2014)

snowyicestorm said:


> The 115 in a 65 was just a speeding ticket, but the wreck I had when I was 23 was called wreckless driving.
> Thanks for all the help to everyone that has replied.



You're lucky. In California a 100+ ticket carries it's own vehicle code section, is several thousands dollars, a mandatory 30 day license suspension, and 2 points (almost all traffic offenses are 1 point in CA with license suspension at 3 points in 12 months).


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You're lucky. In California a 100+ ticket carries it's own vehicle code section, is several thousands dollars, a mandatory 30 day license suspension, and 2 points (almost all traffic offenses are 1 point in CA with license suspension at 3 points in 12 months).


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2014)

mycrofft said:


>


----------



## EMedCounsel (Apr 27, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Most places only look back 3-4 years, so you might be ok. You might wanna call around to your local services and just ask, without saying who you are, what their driving requirements are.



I think this is one of the best answers.

The two considerations when it comes to an applicant's driving records are:

1. Does the applicant's driving record allow for them to be covered under the department's insurance

-and-

2. What does the applicant's driving history reveal about them as a person e.g. maturity, responsibility, temperament, etc. 

Even if you are a great guy, and the department likes you, but the department is unable to insure you, they won't be able to hire you.

Best way to answer this question is to ask the specific agencies, as their individual requirements will be largely governed by insurance policies.

This is mostly guided/applicable to EMT jobs that require EMT's to drive, tough consideration #2 holds true in all cases.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 27, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> You're lucky. In California a 100+ ticket carries it's own vehicle code section, is several thousands dollars, a mandatory 30 day license suspension, and 2 points (almost all traffic offenses are 1 point in CA with license suspension at 3 points in 12 months).



I wonder if that changed sometime in the last 10 years, because I got pegged for "speeding in excess of 100 mph" (Not even close to the most self destructive thing I did as a kid), and wound up with  400ish dollar fine and no suspension, don't remember about the points. Possibly the judge reduced it when I went in and pled guilty.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 27, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I wonder if that changed sometime in the last 10 years, because I got pegged for "speeding in excess of 100 mph" (Not even close to the most self destructive thing I did as a kid), and wound up with  400ish dollar fine and no suspension, don't remember about the points. Possibly the judge reduced it when I went in and pled guilty.




It could be possible that the police officer or the court took pity and only charged you with a normal speed office (22356 for 70 mph zone or 22349 for 65 mph zone).

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d11/vc22348.htm ($500 fine, however there are multiple fees and adjustments that more than triples the actual fine)


https://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d06/vc13355.htm ("shall" means that there is no discretion involved). 

However the effective dates are 2004 and 2003 respectively.


----------

